
Seattle-area rents drop significantly for first time this decade: Supply grows - jseliger
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/seattle-area-rents-drop-significantly-for-first-time-this-decade-as-new-apartments-sit-empty/
======
sawaruna
> Originally published January 12, 2018

